# hrt and sickness



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does hrt make you feel sick and achy?

should i phone the clinic to check this


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I didn't notice any sicky/achey feeling when I took oestrogen tabs with our 2nd FET but I only took them from ovulation as I was on natural FET but my womb lining was a bit slow to thicken so I was prescribed Climeval (I think, not sure of spelling)...took them from ovulation through 2ww.

There was a similar question to yours the other day...on 2nd page of this FET board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106733.0

If you're concerned then perhaps give your clinic a call to put your mind at rest.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi kara76

I have taken 12mg progynova (HRT) daily and had sore body and really bad nausea and headaches but luckily after about 3 days it seems to ease as the body adjusts to the new drugs.I did have 1 2ww where i felt sick the whole 2weeks but I dont think it came down to the drugs.

Good Luck    

Shaz xx


----------

